# Can vaccination keep goats from getting CAE & CL?



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Someone I contacted who has a Kiko cross doe and kid for sale said - when I asked her if they were tested for CAE and CL - "They have had the vaccination from the feed store that covers those and they were last vaccinated in Nov. 2016."
I have my doubts about vaccines keeping them from getting CAE and CL, if that's what she meant. Can someone please educate me on that? Does it really cover those diseases? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

There is no vaccination against CAE. There is a CL vaccine, but I have never used it so I don't know how effective it is.

They probably meant the CDT vaccine for "over eating disease" and tetanus.

If she was , indeed, vaccinated against CL, her blood test would show a false positive for the rest of her life.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Does vaccinating for CL keep them from getting that disease?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

From what I have heard, yes. Never used it myself though.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I vaccinate for CL and even though before vaccination we never had it we have still never had it in our herd  I don't test for CL but do test for CAE and JD


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Okay, thank you all!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Like every vaccine it is only so effective, I want to say the CL one is 80%. Anyways there's a problem though with buying vaccinated goats, you can not test them to see if they are cl negative because the vaccine makes them have a positive result on the test even IF they are really negative. I would only buy so called clean vaccinated from a breeder I trust. Don't get me wrong I vaccinate for CL but I thought long and hard about it and I only vaccinate my keepers and if one is sold it is because she is being culled so she would go to butcher not as a breeder anyways.
As for CAE there is no vaccine for it and them not understanding the difference between the over eating vaccine and CAE I would kinda question buying from them......totally my own two cents there


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Start watching this at 17:00


----------

